# A pressure point just above the elbow



## rockstream (Feb 10, 2007)

_Hoping to share on what we already and always do on the mat...:asian:

There is an important pressure point just above the elbow (about three fingers' width above) called " Chung Nang Yun", meaning a cold lake or a cold spring, as we know.

I don't know much about the usefulness of this point in Herbal Medicine. However, this point is one of the most frequently used attack points in Hapki(Aiki) class martial arts.

We attack this point by pressing, pushing, pulling, hitting or grabbing with a palm, a hand blade, an arm blade(front or back), a front upper arm,or a shin.

In doing this techniques, the most important part is to flatten the opponent's arm straightly. For aiding this, we twist the opponent's wrist counter-clock wise.

One more very import thing is to erect the upper body to concentrate our body weight power at the opponent's point. Hissing will be very helpful, too.

And, if I add one more thing, in case you need to step forward in the procedure of this technique, the HEEL first, not the toes. 

Just a bit I felt on the mat. Thank you.


Sungbook Bae
Uljikwan HKD Master_


----------



## zDom (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks much for sharing! I very much appreciate your tips, GM Bae.

By above the elbow, do you mean toward the wrist, or toward the shoulder?

The pressure point on the forearm we use to help initiate the "four corners throw" (or what the Japanese call "shiho nage").

(To enter this throw, we grab opponents right wrist with our right hand, and grab near the elbow with left hand, pushing thumb into this pressure point on the top of their forearm. Then we step to the right with our right leg, leading by driving their elbow forward with wrist trailing, passing under their arm, turn to be rougly in position pictured here:

http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/tanto/shiho-yoko1.JPG

although our left hand is near elbow instead of wrist. We then pull down on wrist to complete the throw.)

Anyway, did you mean this pressure point, or one between elbow and shoulder?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2007)

I believe it is in Chinese it is called "Fen Chi" in TCM large intestine 11


----------



## howard (Feb 11, 2007)

The point seems to be Triple Warmer 11 (&#52397;&#47021;&#50672; in hangul).  It's on the back of the upper arm, just above the point of the elbow and below the tricep muscle.

Rockstream has given us a very good explanation of how the point is used in combat.  It's the point that many of us use in Hapkido to perform elbow locking / dislocating techniques.

As for healing, a source I have says that the point is used to relieve headaches and pain in the shoulder, arm and eyes.  The name refers to the point's use of relieving "heat" from the triple warmer meridian.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rockstream (Feb 12, 2007)

howard said:


> The point seems to be Triple Warmer 11 (&#52397;&#47021;&#50672; in hangul). It's on the back of the upper arm, just above the point of the elbow and below the tricep muscle.


 
Yes, Howard. It is that point you said. I appreciate your kind help. 

I think this point is not used in four corners throwing techniques in normal Japanese style, Master Scott Welton. However, in the procedure of this throw technique, if you put  the opponet's this point near above your biceps by twisting the opponent's wrist a liitle deeper, it gives far more pains to the opponent and prevents using falling techniques. Thank you.

Sungbook Bae
Ulji-Kwan HKD Master


----------



## howard (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you, Master Bae.  It is a pleasure.

By the way, I like your points about proper posture, bringing the opponent into your center and using your body weight, and applying techniques so that your opponent cannot fall out of them.  Those are very good principles.


----------



## zDom (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh thanks for the clarification, all. I'll have to play around with this one  I haven't run across it before (I'm sure there are MANY pressure points I don't know about)


(Master Bae: for future reference, I'm not a master. Maybe someday )


----------



## matt.m (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. Welton beat me to post what I thought we at MSK most commonly used this point in during technique.  Not only but, GM Bae I believe I would like to try this version.  Also, to do this technique more in line with your manner of description would the arm be almost completely folded in on itself with elbow almost pointing to the sky?

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 12, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I believe it is in Chinese it is called "Fen Chi" in TCM large intestine 11


In English its call Funniest Bonnus. 
Sean


----------

